# Shifa Or Foundation Medical College?



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2013)

Guys, which one is better and why?
FUMC or Shifa?


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

If I had the option, I would go for FUMC. It is connected to Fauji Foundation and that's a very well reputed organization. But I didn't do so well in UHS, so I cant go for that..


----------



## RobinAV (Aug 18, 2014)

nidarasul said:


> If I had the option, I would go for FUMC. It is connected to Fauji Foundation and that's a very well reputed organization. But I didn't do so well in UHS, so I cant go for that..


If you give the test for FMDC, and do well, you can submit that score too


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

RobinAV said:


> If you give the test for FMDC, and do well, you can submit that score too


About that, yes! The topic didn't come up so I forgot! I asked FUMC about that and they said, and I quote "UHS kay ilawa koi result nai chalay ga"
If u don't speak Urdu; "No result other than UHS is usable."
Riphah said they can use FMDC result. But FMDC test in on 10 Nov every year and Riphaha said they are closing applications in October. So when I asked them about that, they said, if the FMDC test is late then they will only count UHS. 

So, no FMDC will only work for FMDC.


----------



## RobinAV (Aug 18, 2014)

nidarasul said:


> About that, yes! The topic didn't come up so I forgot! I asked FUMC about that and they said, and I quote "UHS kay ilawa koi result nai chalay ga"
> If u don't speak Urdu; "No result other than UHS is usable."
> Riphah said they can use FMDC result. But FMDC test in on 10 Nov every year and Riphaha said they are closing applications in October. So when I asked them about that, they said, if the FMDC test is late then they will only count UHS.
> 
> So, no FMDC will only work for FMDC.


Okay I find this very confusing, because my father asked one of the professors there and he was told that students can apply through their ETEA(the test for KPK), MCAT, or the test for FMDC. One of the clerks also said the same thing, and I was told the same thing via email and phone call to the admissions office (I asked many times because I would really like to go there),it says the same thing in the prospectus and I know of two people who study there and who applied through their FMDC scores.... So yeah, don't lose hope at all. Do appear for the test.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

RobinAV said:


> Okay I find this very confusing, because my father asked one of the professors there and he was told that students can apply through their ETEA(the test for KPK), MCAT, or the test for FMDC. One of the clerks also said the same thing, and I was told the same thing via email and phone call to the admissions office (I asked many times because I would really like to go there),it says the same thing in the prospectus and I know of two people who study there and who applied through their FMDC scores.... So yeah, don't lose hope at all. Do appear for the test.


I asked twice (hoping the first clerk didn't know). But both were very firm on the stance that they only consider provincial tests. ETEA makes sense for students from kpk because they usually don't appear for UHS. But given that I have a domicile from Punjab, they said the UHS result is compulsory.


----------



## nouman javed (Sep 8, 2013)

How much aggregate is needed to get into fumc??
Fmdc test is made from whole book and it is much difficult and getting 80% is much tough.
I appeared last year and got only 65marks out of hundred.
And shifa is facing court for holding exams under unrecognised university stmu.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobinAV (Aug 18, 2014)

nidarasul said:


> I asked twice (hoping the first clerk didn't know). But both were very firm on the stance that they only consider provincial tests. ETEA makes sense for students from kpk because they usually don't appear for UHS. But given that I have a domicile from Punjab, they said the UHS result is compulsory.


Oh that makes sense then. The option of FMDC is probably only for people with a federal domicile, sorry my bad.

- - - Updated - - -



nouman javed said:


> How much aggregate is needed to get into fumc??
> Fmdc test is made from whole book and it is much difficult and getting 80% is much tough.
> I appeared last year and got only 65marks out of hundred.
> And shifa is facing court for holding exams under unrecognised university stmu.
> ...


Last year the closing merit for the second list was 80 I believe, however they had a total of four lists. The test shouldn't be much harder than the one for Shifa, as they're both conducted by NTS. We've also got a lot of time to prepare.

As far as the original question goes I can't tell you anything that hasn't been said here: http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...fa-foundation-university-medical-college.html
However if you live in Islamabad, you would know that Shifa is in the city while FUMC is in DHA. 60 minutes of daily commuting really add up.


----------



## mediz (Jun 25, 2014)

What about the closing merit for foreign students in FUMC?


----------



## Eman Farrukh (Jun 22, 2013)

I feel so bad for shifa. I mean shifa is a well reputed college too then why this problem  why did this problem had to even rise?


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Eman Farrukh said:


> I feel so bad for shifa. I mean shifa is a well reputed college too then why this problem  why did this problem had to even rise?


They were affiliated to Bahria and Bahria is a pretty old university. I dont understand why they wanted to affiliate to Shifa tammer e millat because thats not even renowned. Maybe its some financial gain or something?


----------



## Dr. Paracetamol (Nov 13, 2014)

I also wanted to know about FUMC and Shifa. How would you compare the Clinical Studies in both of them? As far as I have heard, the theoretical studies at Shifa are better and FUMC is better in Clinicals. Is this true?


----------



## Bilal.shah (Nov 5, 2014)

Dr. Paracetamol said:


> I also wanted to know about FUMC and Shifa. How would you compare the Clinical Studies in both of them? As far as I have heard, the theoretical studies at Shifa are better and FUMC is better in Clinicals. Is this true?


FUMC by and large.


----------



## Dr. Paracetamol (Nov 13, 2014)

Bilal.shah said:


> FUMC by and large.


Which college do you study in?


----------



## Sportyfuzzzy123 (Nov 6, 2014)

Is fumc open on saturday?


----------

